# The Jacob Marley (Chain) Skarf



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

I wear the chains I forged in life... Cried the ghost of Jacob Marley to Scrooge! But I bet they weren't like this... Looking for a fun and frivolous project? Try one of these. 

Materials needed... 
No. 7 DPNs
One skein medium Worsted yarn. (I used Red Heart 4 medium Worsted Gray Heather, good for experimenting).

CO 30 St.
Knit 9 to 10 rounds
Bind off.

Simple, huh?

The trick is, after you create the first link load up you needles with the appropriate stitches for the next stitch, but before you draw them together slip your finished link over the needle and continue to close and knit with the finished link inside. It might seem a little cumbersome at first, but before long you'll be zipping right along. 

Knitting in the round like this creates a Stst Stockinette stitch which by it's very nature wants to curl in on itself. One word of caution though, be sure to bind off opposite of where you cast on otherwise it will create an irregularity in the stitch and the finished link will not come out with a nice uniformed look.

Each link is about 2" so you'll end up with about 6 link to the foot. 

So, what can you do with a knit chain? Well, it's makes for an edgy hip kind of knit bling, looks good with a hoody. Or you can add knit charms to it, how cool is that? It makes for a great prop for a costume. Make each link in different colors, go wild with it... Start your own chain gang! Most of all have FUN!

Whatever or however you choose, have a wonderful Christmas and a totally awesome New Year!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WOW am I impressed. WOW is all I can say. way to go


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

what a project!

they look wonderful. congratulations.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Fantastic! Wonderful creativity, very clever! Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Love it - I will make one in red and green to around our Christmas tree next year!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

bloody brilliant! wish i'd thought of that!!!!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure I get your process. Are you saying each link is an open tube and you just cast on new stitches when you get to the end of the bind off?


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not sure I get your process. Are you saying each link is an open tube and you just cast on new stitches when you get to the end of the bind off?


Not exactly, when you get to the end of a link you bind off and cut the yarn, then cast on for the next link. 30 stitches 10 per needle after you have all your stitches on your needles and before you close the circle you need to put the finished link inside the still open circle. Then close it and continue knitting in the round until you get to 10 rounds on the first needle, finish stitching on that needle then when you get to the next needle it should only have 9 stitches start binding off. When your finished binding off cut the yarn and start the process over. I hope that clears it up for you. Hey, it's snowing outside!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a fun and neat project. My GD will love one of these.
Thanks for posting and Merry Christmas.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Remarkable!!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

How cool is that...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool; done in variety of colors it would male great tree garland too!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice chains. I don't think they'll rattle though!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

OK, I am lost. Why would you have only 9 stitches on the second needle before you start to bind off? Thanks for the fun idea..I want to try it just for the challenge. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the pattern...looks cool!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

montgal said:


> OK, I am lost. Why would you have only 9 stitches on the second needle before you start to bind off? Thanks for the fun idea..I want to try it just for the challenge. Merry Christmas!


The reason it works out that way is because when you knit in the round you are creating a spiral. When you get to the tenth row or round on the first needle the second needle will only have nine rows. It is important to avoid starting the binding off at the same point where you first cast on. Starting your binding off on the second needle will produce a much more even looking link. Give it a try and you will see what I mean.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like fun. I think it would be a clever change from these ruffly scarves I'm seeing right now and my GD would love it. When this scarf fad fades, and it will, wonder what a kid might do with a chain like this....kids are imaginative too. Thanks.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I understand now, you meant the second needle should have nine rows on it, not nine stitches. Thanks and you might want to edit that explanation. It looks fun! Maybe tiny yarn and make bracelets??


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

montgal said:


> I understand now, you meant the second needle should have nine rows on it, not nine stitches. Thanks and you might want to edit that explanation. It looks fun! Maybe tiny yarn and make bracelets??


Thanks for pointing that out what can I say... My bad.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

tamays said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I get your process. Are you saying each link is an open tube and you just cast on new stitches when you get to the end of the bind off?
> ...


Correction, in the above explanation. Where it says the next needle it should only have 9 stitches start binding off, it should read "9 rows or rounds". Sorry if that caused any confusion.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Really FUN idea - thanks!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Fascinating!!


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

That is awesome! I'm going to try it, though it looks a bit confusing! I'm a neighbor... in Manchester. I'll try til I get it!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

tamays said:


> I wear the chains I forged in life... Cried the ghost of Jacob Marley to Scrooge! But I bet they weren't like this... Looking for a fun and frivolous project? Try one of these.
> 
> Materials needed...
> No. 7 DPNs
> ...


Thank you for sharing, you have been very clever, and I have one question......I understand about binding off so your yarn tail is on the opposite side to the yarn tail of your cast on, but I don't understand how to cast these links off. When knitting a hat on dpn you have to slowly decrease around, but in this instance that wouldn't work. 
How do you get them to join in to a link, before you start knitting the next link?


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Well would ya look at that! That is so cool I am gonna have to make me some. I don't know what I will do with it but if I need it I will have some. Thanks for the pattern. Vique.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> tamays said:
> 
> 
> > I wear the chains I forged in life... Cried the ghost of Jacob Marley to Scrooge! But I bet they weren't like this... Looking for a fun and frivolous project? Try one of these.
> ...


Do you just tie the yarn tails together, after casting off like you would normally on a straight piece of knitting?


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Very clever! I love it.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Epic!
(vocabulary update attributed to grandkids)


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like fun. There are a number of links to be found doing a Google search. I have one pattern printed out from 2008 but her blog no longer exists. I've always planned on making one, but you know how that goes!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool'A gift for someone that has everything.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i bet if you use sock or lace yarn the you could make a garland like decoration for the christmas tree. hmmm that could be iteresting, i think i'll give that a try, scrap yarn could work too for multicolor chains. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

As I did not receive a reply to my questions.....I did a search and found it on Knitty.com........ and again thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> As I did not receive a reply to my questions.....I did a search and found it on Knitty.com........ and again thanks for sharing!


Finally have Internet access once again. I'm sorry I missed your question, but I'm happy you were able to find the information you needed.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, no problems, I understand the chaos technology creates for all of us on a regular basis. 
I like your version better, and I understand how to put it all together now too.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow! I would need lots coffee! Think of it smaller in construction paper colrs for old fashioned Christmas tree!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

knittingpagan said:


> i bet if you use sock or lace yarn the you could make a garland like decoration for the christmas tree. hmmm that could be iteresting, i think i'll give that a try, scrap yarn could work too for multicolor chains. thanks for sharing.


Haha you thought that too!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I LOVE this. I'm doing this. Thank you.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Very creative, and THANK YOU can see a smaller version made into a belt or tinier even jewelry.


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

I so like this idea. What a fab way to use up left over yarns. Thank you - I love creative knitting - such fun. I can see the girls at my spinners and weavers group just loving this. I'm having a go at a chain scarf.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You for your seamless link process :thumbup: I've looked at pictures of fun paper/yarn chain scarves, etc and wanted to make on, but saw no fun in seaming each link. This I will do


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Love your scarf and I thank you for sharing the pattern. Such a great idea for a unique gift. 
KathyM


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

Love this chain link scarf!
Thanks for the wonderful pattern.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Brilliant! I think this could be the new bunting ! I'm going to try it in crochet.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

I made this scarf to learn to use DP needles. It was very portable and worked up fairly quickly. It really looked great after it was felted. I added a wrist cuff at one end to make it a little more 'goth.' Highly recommend for anyone wanting to learn to use DP needles.


----------

